# Zähler mit S7-200 CPU 214+EM 223+ OP 17



## Stromtom (31 Juli 2006)

Hallo,alle zusammen !
Hab beim programmieren folgendes Problem und breuchte mal einen Guten Rat da ich leider kein begnadeter Programmierer bin . 
Gerät: S7-200 CPU 214+EM 223+ OP17
Software : Step7Micro/win
Ich möchte bei einer kleineren Metallverarbeitungsmaschine (Automat)
die Stückzahlen auswerten und auf einem OP 17 darstellen.
Hab einen Außschnitt des Progs. als PDF angehängt.
Folgendes Problem:
Die Zähler für Stückzahl zugeführte Teile gesamt, und mögliche Stückzahl gesamt (wir zählen hier die Hübe)Netzwerk 1-6 funktionieren. Die ermittlung der differenz gesamt(NW 7) funktioniert teilweise , da der Wert nur für Kurze Zeit am OP angezeigt wird, dann Anzeige null, nach zeit wieder der Richtige Wert. ????
Die möglichen /bzw. zugeführten Teile pro Stunde will ich Berechnen wobei sich die Anzeige (OP) alle 20 Sec. aktualisieren soll (T63,T62). Wir zählen 20 Sec. und rechnens dann auf eine Stunde um.
Der Betriebstundenzähler (ab NW 22 ) Funktioniert.
Kann es sein dass sich die Variabeln-Bereiche VW und VD gegenseitig beinflussen??


----------



## Werner54 (31 Juli 2006)

*VD30 identisch mit VW30..VW32*

Hallo,

ich bin kein S7-200 Fachmann, aber ich würde nicht ausschliessen, daß VD30 und VW30/32 sich gegenseitig beeinflussen und sogar im gleichen Speicherchip an der gleichen Stelle gespeichert werden.


----------



## Stromtom (31 Juli 2006)

Hallo Werner,

Hab ich auch schon evtl.dran gedacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher hab schon alles möglich probiert.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## MSB (31 Juli 2006)

Also so gesehen hast du eigentlich lauter doppelt belegte sachen,

VW24, VD22
VW32, VD30

VD30 = VB30 , 31, 32, 33 bzw. VW30 , 32 ...

Die alte Siemens-Leier halt.


----------



## Stromtom (31 Juli 2006)

Hallo,MSB

Ich werds dann wohl mal umändern und Testen, ich hoffe es Funzt dann.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Stromtom (1 August 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

Also ich hab gestern Abend noch die VB/VD Variablen noch umbenannt und somit die Bereiche großzügig auseinandergezogen ( VW12, VW 24, VW34, VW 44, VD54, VW64, VD74 usw.) Leider hats nichts gebracht. Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob ich die Rechenoperationen richtig prog. hab ???
Muß ich bei den Verwendeten Operationen etwas beachten das ich evtl.übersehen habe ???   

Gruß Thomas


----------

